# schrift an einem kreis entlang



## vOlcer (17. Juni 2004)

hallo zusammen, ich will kurz gesagt, eine Schrift (ein Text) einem Kreis entlang laufen lassen...
Ich weiss, dass das mit einem Arbeitspfad geht, ich habe eine "Kreisauswahl" gemacht und sie dann in einen Arbeitspfad umgewandelt, nur geht das nur auf 0.5px genau, und das ist ziemlich ungenau, kann ich das nicht irgendwie anders lösen, dass die Schrift wirklich einem schönen Kreis entlang läuft?

danke


----------



## Senfdose (17. Juni 2004)

was hast du für eine PS Version?


----------



## vOlcer (17. Juni 2004)

CS


----------



## Senfdose (17. Juni 2004)

da isses ganz einfach Pfad erstellen dann Text wählen aber noch nicht schreiben.dann linksklick auf den Pfad und Text schreiben!   ansonsten in der Ps Hilfe in der suche Text an Pfad eintippen!


Gruss Senf


----------



## vOlcer (17. Juni 2004)

das habe ich ja gemacht, das habe ich ja auch geschrieben.

meine Frage ist, wie ich einen ganz runden Kreispfad erstellen kann


----------



## Senfdose (17. Juni 2004)

nimm doch einfach das Ellipsewerkzeug der Pfade da geht es genau so


----------



## vOlcer (17. Juni 2004)

und wo ist das?
finde nur das elipsenwerkzeug der Auswahl


----------



## vOlcer (17. Juni 2004)

habe es im illustrator gemacht, geht viel besser da

danke


----------



## Blumenkind (17. Juni 2004)

Drück mal U, dann wähle Pfade und die Ellipse oben aus.


----------



## Senfdose (17. Juni 2004)

Handbuch? oder Hilfe in Ps benutzen ist wohl nicht mehr in


----------



## Consti (17. Juni 2004)

> Handbuch? oder Hilfe in Ps benutzen ist wohl nicht mehr in



Naja, es liegt wohl mehr an der FAULHEIT einiger User - hat jetzt nix mit dem Post hier zutun, aber fragen geht doch für einen selber viel einfacher als umständlich nachzugucken!


----------



## Senfdose (17. Juni 2004)

Pädagogisch gesehen kann es ja auch sein das einige User nicht wissen was Handbuch oder Hilfe in PS > F1  bedeutet!


----------



## Company_Q (18. Juni 2004)

*Photoshop Knowlege*

Oder vielmehr, das nirgends steht wie hilfreich doch ALT, Strg oder Shift Tasten bei PS sind 

Gruß

The _Q


----------



## questor (7. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Senfdose _
> *nimm doch einfach das Ellipsewerkzeug der Pfade da geht es genau so *



Beim Arbeitspfad geht es bei mir. Das sieht man  am sich verändernden Text-Tool-Symbol. Beim  Ellipsewerkzeug geht es komischer weise nicht. Das ändert sich nur innerhalb des Kreises/ der Ellipse. Ich kann Text innerhalb des Kreises schreiben, aber nicht außen herum ? 

Warum ist das so ?  

Gruß Questor


----------

